# Übersicht - Urban Bike wartungsarm stabil und schnell



## pistensau3000 (27. Januar 2013)

Immer wieder Ã¼berlege ich mir, ein schnelles Stadtrad fÃ¼r den tÃ¤glichen Arbeitsweg an zu schaffen. Mir gefÃ¤llt einfach ein cleaner Look, darum hab ich mal versucht eine Ãbersicht zusammen zu stellen. 
Beim stÃ¶bern ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige (oder fast alle) schon mal irgendwo erwÃ¤hnt wurden. 
Dass interessierte aber nicht lange suchen mÃ¼ssen, hier in Listenform mit Eckdaten.

So soll es sein: 
Starrgabel
clean
Nabenschaltung (am besten mit Gates Carbon Drive)
Befestigung von Schutzblechen und GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger mÃ¶glich
Scheibenbremsen


Specialized - Source eleven
UVP: 1999 â¬
Gewicht: 15,5 kg 28"
+ Supernova Scheinwerfer, Nabendynamo
+ Zahnriemen
+ Alfine 11








Giant - Seek 0
UVP: 1099 â¬
Gewicht: 11,6 kg 28"
0 Alfine 8
0 GTR (GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger) mÃ¶glich





Cube - Editor
UVP: 1499 â¬
Gewicht: 11,9 kg 28"
+ Alfine 11
0 GTR mÃ¶glich
,Hyde Race 
UVP: 899 â¬
Gewicht: 12,2 kg 28"
0 Alfine 8
0 GTR mÃ¶glich





Cube - Hyde Pro FE
UVP: 799 â¬
Gewicht: 13,8 kg
0 Alfine 8
- V Brakes
+ GTR, Schutzbl, Licht





SCOTT Sub 10
UVP: 1199 â¬
Gewicht: 11,5 kg 28"
+ Zahnriemen
0 Alfine 8
0 GTR mÃ¶glich (schÃ¶nes System)






Focus - Planet TR
UVP: 1099 â¬
Gewicht: 11,0 kg 28"
0 Alfine 8
+ Zahnriemen
- kein GTR mÃ¶glich (es gehlt die AnchraubmÃ¶glichkeit an der Sattelstrebe)






Bergamont - Sweep AL11 EQ Gent
UVP: 1499 â¬
Gewicht: 13,1 kg 28"
+ Alfine 11





Stevens - super flight disc
UVP: 1499 â¬
Gewicht: 13,8 kg 28"
+ Alfine 11
+ GTR, Schutzbl, Licht





Diamant - 247
UVP: 799 â¬
Gewicht: 14,5 kg
+ Zahnriemen
0 Alfine 8
+- Rollenbremse (keine Erfahrung)





radon - Skill 8.5
UVP: 1199 â¬
Gewicht: 14,9 kg
+ Alfine 11
+ GTR, Schutzbl, Licht






Poison - Atropin Sport Gates
UVP: 1499 â¬
Gewicht: 12,8 kg 28"
0 Alfine 8
+ Zahnriemen
0 GTR mÃ¶glich





fahrradmanufaktur- simplicity
UVP: 1199 â¬
Gewicht: 14,4 kg
0 Alfine 8
+- Rollenbremse (k.A.)
+ GTR, Schutzbl, Licht






staiger - vÃ©lo.ai86
UVP: 699 â¬
Gewicht: 11,3 kg 28"
0 Alfine 8
- V-Brakes
0 GTR mÃ¶glich






Kennt Ihr noch weitere RÃ¤der dieser Art? wenn ja, bitte posten!
klar die RÃ¤der sind zum einen eher in Richtung Trekking, zum anderen mehr nackt.
Es sollte aber mÃ¶glich sein die RÃ¤der "auf zu rÃ¼sten"


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Januar 2013)

http://www.schindelhauerbikes.com/

www.maxcycles.de (da sollte man ein Händler haben das die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten einen auf der Homepage erschlagen, und nicht immer eindeutig sind)

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (28. Januar 2013)

Cannondale BadBoy, wenn man eins bis 2011 bekommt. 

Simpel.ch wegwärts sport 

Alfine 11
EUR 1799.00


----------



## pistensau3000 (28. Januar 2013)

Danke Diman, ich poste noch die Bilder zu den Rädern. das macht Sinn


----------



## Pan Tau (29. Januar 2013)

Also wenn das Budget nach oben hin offen ist, kommt sicherlich auch das ein oder andere Modell von tout terrain (http://www.tout-terrain.de/fahrraeder/) und Velotraum (http://velotraum.de/) in Frage.


----------



## log11 (29. Januar 2013)

Staiger Hive 8 würde ich vorschlagen. Hab seit kurzem das Hive 27 und bin sehr zufrieden.Leicht, steifer Rahmen,sehr günstig.


----------



## pistensau3000 (29. Januar 2013)

@Pan Tau @log11

Danke für die hinweise. 
as wäre schön, wenn ihr die bestimmt tollen räder in ähnlicher form wie oben posten würdet, also name, link, preis, gewicht, besonderheiten.
So würde man in kurzer zeit einen tollen angebotsübernlick erhalten.


----------



## log11 (29. Januar 2013)

@ pistensau3000, den Preis zu meinem Staiger poste ich hier lieber nicht. Der war extrem gut.....für mich. 

Allerdings habe ich mir, wie schon erwähnt, das Staiger Hive 27 gegönnt und es handelt sich bei meinem Bike um das 2011er Modell als Neuware.
Anbei mal ein Link zu der 8 Gang Variante mit Nabenschaltung:

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/products/Fitness-Speed-Bikes/Staiger-Hive-Fitness-Bike-2012.html

Ist ein minimalistisches Bike mit recht steifen 6061 Alurahmen und Starrgabel.
-Ausstattung: sortenrein verbaute Shimano Deore
-Gewicht: 10,5kg die 27Gang Variante und 11,3kg die Alfine Variante

Ich suchte ein günstiges Stadtrad mit dem ich auch die eine oder andere schnelle Trainingsrunde absolvieren kann. Dafür ist das Bike meines Erachtens perfekt geeignet.


----------



## pistensau3000 (29. Januar 2013)

zwar mit HeadShock, dass lass ich mir aber eingehen

Cannondale - Bad Boy 0
UVP: 1899 â¬
Gewicht: 12,4 kg 28"
+ Alfine 11
0 HeadShock
- kein Schutzblech vo mÃ¶glich





Cannondale - Tesoro 0
UVP: 1899 â¬
Gewicht: 14,1 kg 28"
+ Alfine 11
+ GTR, Schutzbl, Licht
0 HeadShock


----------



## Hugendubel (31. Januar 2013)

Mein Traum in dieser Fraktion 
Paul Budnitz Nr 3.
Stahlrahmen 
Preis 2600$ 
+ 750$ für Alfine11
Zubehör möglich - ähnlich exclusiv bepreist






Aber das Budget..... na ja der Dollarkurs entwickelt sich ja in die richtige Richtung

Gruß Hugendubel


----------



## BigJohn (31. Januar 2013)

Hugendubel schrieb:


> Mein Traum in dieser Fraktion
> Paul Budnitz Nr 3.
> Stahlrahmen
> Preis 2600$
> + 750$ für Alfine11


Bei Salamandre Cycles bekommst du sowas für einen Bruchteil maßgeschneidert, wenn du auf den Gates verzichtest, wobei das vermutlich auch kein Problem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Un1que (31. Januar 2013)

Nicolai Argon - fahre selber einen gleichwertigen Aufbau, unzerstörbar mit Rohloff & Gates Riemenantrieb!  Einziger Nachteil -> TEUER! 

http://2009.nicolai.net/products_de/e-frames/e-argon-tr.html


----------



## nepo (31. Januar 2013)

Also wenn wir jetzt bei Traumrädern sind:

Idworx Off Rohler Ti
http://www.idworx-bikes.de/de/bikes/off-rohler-ti/
Preis: jenseits von gut und böse!
(knapp 6.000)
+ Titanrahmen
+ Rohloff
+ SON
+ 26"
+ Mit allem dran 14,5 Kilo
- Preis






Dazu noch das hier und fertig:


----------



## nepo (31. Januar 2013)

Nächstes Traumrad:

Tout Terrain Silkroad Xplore
http://www.tout-terrain.de/fahrraeder/silkroad-xplore/

Preis: ab 4.000 Euro


----------



## Diman (31. Januar 2013)

nepo schrieb:


> Nächstes Traumrad:
> 
> Tout Terrain Silkroad Xplore
> http://www.tout-terrain.de/fahrraeder/silkroad-xplore/


 Wie hoch ist  Kettenspannerrabatt? 2500,- ???


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne Idee und prima Bikes am Start! 

Allerdings eine kleine Anmerkung: Alfine 11 = Plus und Alfine 8 = Neutral ?
Sämtliche Fäden zu den jeweiligen Naben sprechen da aber eine deutlich andere Sprache.  Fazit: Eine fehlerfrei funktionierende A11 ist Glückssache, eine sorglose A8 selbstverständlich.
Fürs Stadtbike sollte die Übersetzungsbandbreite der A8 auch völlig ausreichen.


----------



## nepo (1. Februar 2013)

Edelrose City Maxi

Preis: 1.549,00

+ Alfine
+ 11,4 Kilo
+ 26"
+ Style
- Alltagsnutzen eingeschränkt (passt aber eigentlich besser zum Threadtitel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nepo (1. Februar 2013)

Zonenschein Galileo City Slider

Preis: ab 1.999

+ Alfine 8 oder 11 (gab früher mal Rohloff ist aber jetzt nur noch per Direktlink aufrufbar http://www.zonenschein.de/galileo-cityslider-rohloff.html)
+ ansonsten weiß ich auch ned so recht. Gefällt mir einfach
- 13,4 Kilo ohne Schutzbleche etc.


----------



## Kesan (1. Februar 2013)

Veloheld.lane http://www.veloheld.de/collections/katalog/products/veloheld-lane#.UQvT16XhtFR

Preis ab 1299 Euro als Singlespeed, mit Alfine 11 Gang und Beleuchtungsoptions Supernova inkl Tubus Fly gepäckträger auch möglich

+ Singlespeed oder Alfine 11-Gang
+ Schutzbleche
+ Beleuchtung möglich
+ Zahnriemen


----------



## Toni_Wolf (1. Februar 2013)

Das ist auch sehr fein.

Tout Terrain Chiyoda

In der gezeigten Ausstattung ca. 2600
-Stahlrahmen
- 12,3kg
-Alfine 11Gang
-Carbon Drive
-26 Zoll


----------



## Kesan (2. Februar 2013)

Finde das Giant Aero RS 0 auch interessant für 1599 wenn auch nicht alle kriterien erfüllt werden

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/aero.rs.0/12607/59107/#specifications

+ Alfine 11
+ Gewicht laut angabe 11,3 Kg 
+- Kettenspanner Vorteil Wartungsarm , Nachteil Optik
- Kette
- V-Brakes

Bin selber auf der Suche nach so ein Rad


----------



## pistensau3000 (11. Februar 2013)

Creme - Ristretto Doppio
UVP: 1499 â¬
Gewicht: ? kg
+ Alfine 11






Creme - Tempo Doppio
UVP: 856.79 â¬
Gewicht: ? kg


----------



## LCH (14. Februar 2013)

bmc urbanchallenge uc01 
mit Alfine 11







und das gleiche nochmal
mit Alfine 8


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2013)

On One Pompetamine Alfine 8






+ starr
+ BB7
+ Alfine 8
o nachträgliche Schutzblechmontage möglich

Preis: 783, 37


----------



## nepo (14. Februar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> On One Pompetamine Alfine 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Das Teil mit Stahlrahmen hat was. Mich würde das Gesamtgewicht interessieren. 2.268 Gramm nur für den Rahmen sind ja schon ne Hausnummer.
Rein für die Stadt spielt es dann aber auch wieder keine so große Rolle. Und bei dem Preis...
Nur die untere Lagerschale von Steuersatz sieht etwas unförmig aus.
Und die goldenen Decals sind jetzt auch nicht so meins.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2013)

OT:
Ui, hast Recht, da steht ein ganz schöner Teller unterm Steuerrohr vor!
Ich sage mal so, für den Preis ist das sicher ein ganz schöner Schnapp. 
Das Bike an sich bietet optisch noch etwas Optimierungsmöglichkeiten, technisch ist es solide.
Ich würde das Gesamtgewicht auf um die 11kg schätzen.

Was den Versand betrifft, lassen sich die Jungs übrigens nicht lumpen. 
Mein am Dienstag bestellter Rahmen stand heut morgen samt Paketzusteller vor der Tür!


----------



## Pan Tau (7. Mai 2013)

veloheld - veloheld.lane
UVP: 1.599 â¬ / 1.899 â¬ (mit GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger & Beleuchtung)
Gewicht: 12,5 kg / 13 kg 28"
+ Beleuchtung (Sueprnova), Nabendynamo (Shimano Alfine)
+ Schutzblech
+ Zahnriemen
+ Alfine 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (12. Mai 2013)

Froschrad Ballonrad
Preis: ab 745â¬

+ 8 Gang Nexus
+ Starr
+ Nabendynamo, SB und GPT
+ Stahl
- Gewicht etwas hoch


----------



## FreieFahrt (12. Juli 2013)

Da ich auf der Suche nach einem Urban Bike bin, ist mir dieses GefÃ¤hrt ins Auge gefallen.

Serious Intention 2013
Preis: 999,99â¬

+ Alfine 11
+ Gates Carbon Drive
+ Montage fÃ¼r GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung mÃ¶glich

0 ~13kg 28"






Porsche Bike S 
Preis: 3,300â¬

+ Alfine 11
+ Gates Carbon Drive
+ Carbon Gabel
+ ~11kg 29"

0 Preis

- Montage von GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger und Schutzblech nicht mÃ¶glich





Vom Style und der Ausstattung genau das was ich suche. 
Nur macht da mein Kontostand nicht mit 


PS: Geiler Fred


----------



## BigJohn (12. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht gibts ja was vergleichbares von Corratec. Das Serious finde ich nicht schlecht, ist ein vergleichsweise günstiger Weg zum Gates.


----------



## FreieFahrt (12. Juli 2013)

@_BigJohn_

Bei Corratec bin ich leider nicht fÃ¼ndig geworden.
Nach stundenlanger Recherche habe ich mich nun fÃ¼r das Serious Intention entschieden. 
Das Preis/Leistung VerhÃ¤ltnis ist fÃ¼r mich das Ausschlag gegebene gewesen. 
Eine Alfine 11 mit Carbon Drive fÃ¼r einen Kampfpreis von 999â¬ (wo drauf ich zusÃ¤tzlich noch einen Rabatt Gutschein von 5% erhalten habe) ist schon schwer zu toppen. 
Leider gibt es hier in meiner NÃ¤he keinen Shop der Serious fÃ¼hrt, so blieb mir nur der Online Handel ohne Probefahrt.

Damit das hier nicht ganz OT wird:

Creme Ristretto 2013
Preis: 1459,- â¬

+ Alfine 8
+ GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, Beleuchtung und Schutzbleche
+ Stahl
+ Brooks Sattel

0 13,8 kg 28"


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juli 2013)

Seeehr geil!!! Wenn ich mal zu viel Geld hab...


----------



## Drahtesel3000 (15. Juli 2013)

Avanti - Inc 2
0 Alfine 8
+ Zahnriemen
+ Scheibenbremsen
- Kein Händler in .de

http://www.avantibikes.com/nz/bikes/path/urban-road/inc-2/


----------



## rr-igel (17. Juli 2013)

Bergamont Sweep MGN EQ Gates




Alfine 11
Scheibenbremsen
Nabendynamo, Beleuchtung
Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger


----------



## HeldDerNation (18. Juli 2013)

Da es zu dem Rad im Internet relativ wenig zu finden gibt und ich diesen Thread oftmals gelesen habe bevor ich meine Wahl getroffen habe, oute ich mich hier mal als Besitzer eines Cube Hyde Race.

Wenn also jemand Fragen dazu hat, entweder hier oder PM an mich!

Meine Anforderung war ein wartungsarmes Stadtrad mit Nabenschaltung und Scheibenbremsen mit Starrgabel zu kaufen, das mich das ganze Jahr in die Arbeit bringt (ca.4km einfach durch die Stadt). Ergänzt habe ich noch SKS Blümel Schutzbleche und Stecklichter.

Für den Winter plane ich Smart Sams aufzuziehen, an der Stelle bin ich noch etwas skeptisch ob das auch bei richtigem Schneefall (ein Stück meines Weges führt durch einen ungeräumten Park) funktionieren wird oder ich notfalls doch wieder mit dem MTB in die Arbeit fahren muss.

Gruß!
Flo


----------



## MCTryal (3. August 2013)

ThinBike Schindelhauer

 24 Zoll Räder
 Sram Automatix
 Light Skin Sattelstütze
 Pedale und Lenker lassen sich einklappen
 wird mit Wandhalterung verkauft
 Gates Carbon Drive

1.150 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (7. August 2013)

Ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr so toll an den Bikes findet. 

Habe selber ein Gates Bike (Trek) und es ist so lala... nach dem ersten Platten ein ziemlicher Aufwand mit dem Rausnehmen vom Hinterrad und dann wieder das richtige Spannen des Belts, was ich bei Trek machen musste. 
Nach dem zweiten Platten hatte ich schon die Schnauze voll und habe versucht, pi*Daumen den Belt zu montieren. Ging nicht, rutschte dauernd durch oder war zu fest. Ohne das Spezial-Tool geht's nicht.  Und Snubber ist nicht dran.

Da ich nicht in der Landschaft mit Platten und defektem Rad liegen bleiben will, ist es nur noch für die Stadt gut (schlecht). Mittlerweile gammelt es im Keller ab, weil der Belt einen Kevlar Abplatzer hat (Rollsplit hat sich durch's Carbon gearbeitet) und unvermittelt im Wald durchreissen kann. Reparieren geht nicht, muss man bestellen und warten. Und teuer ist es auch noch.

Der Gates Drive hat am Rad nichts verloren, sieht zwar cool aus, ist aber totaler Schwachsinn. Für mich war's ein totaler Fehlkauf.
Es geht nichts über eine gut gepflegte Kette.


----------



## MucPaul (7. August 2013)

HeldDerNation schrieb:


> Da es zu dem Rad im Internet relativ wenig zu finden gibt und ich diesen Thread oftmals gelesen habe bevor ich meine Wahl getroffen habe, oute ich mich hier mal als Besitzer eines Cube Hyde Race.
> 
> Wenn also jemand Fragen dazu hat, entweder hier oder PM an mich!
> 
> ...



Du weisst aber schon, dass der Belt Drive im Winter schnell kaputt geht, wenn Eis oder Rollsplitt zwischen die Zähnchen kommt. Meiner war nach wenigen Wochen zerstört. Der Belt Drive ist nur was für schöne Sommertage.


----------



## MCTryal (7. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass der Belt Drive im Winter schnell kaputt geht, wenn Eis oder Rollsplitt zwischen die Zähnchen kommt. Meiner war nach wenigen Wochen zerstört. Der Belt Drive ist nur was für schöne Sommertage.



Das Cube Hyde Race hat eine Kette


----------



## HeldDerNation (8. August 2013)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Das Cube Hyde Race hat eine Kette



Korrekt!


----------



## Pan Tau (13. August 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass der Belt Drive im Winter schnell kaputt geht, wenn Eis oder Rollsplitt zwischen die Zähnchen kommt. Meiner war nach wenigen Wochen zerstört. Der Belt Drive ist nur was für schöne Sommertage.



Hattest Du denn einen "CDX CenterTrack Belt" oder einen "CDC Mudport Belt" im Einsatz?


----------



## Southbike (14. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne auf diesen Thread aufspringen, suche ebenfalls ein "schnelles" Urban Bike.

wichtig dabei wäre mir:

- Starrgabel
- leichtes Schutzblech
- Kettenschutz/Hosenschutz
- keine Scheibenbremse
- sportliche Geometrie
- cooles Design
- relativ leicht
- Licht

Budget sollten nicht mehr als 1000 Euro sein, eigentlich waren nur bis 600 geplant... in dieser Preisklasse fand ich jedoch keine vernünftigen Alternativen.

bisher mein Favorit: Diamant 128, Modell 2013
bisher im Internet leider kein Gewicht dazu gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCTryal (16. August 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne auf diesen Thread aufspringen, suche ebenfalls ein "schnelles" Urban Bike.
> 
> ...



Habe bei deiner Beschreibung auch direkt an das 128 Diamant denken müssen. Leicht ist bei dem sicher relativ Laut Hersteller 14,8 Kg. Dafür ist es aber ein sehr schönes Fahrrad.

Gruß


----------



## Southbike (16. August 2013)

ja Danke, habe ein Bild vom Diamant 214 , Modell 2014 nun gesehen
denke darauf wird es hinauslaufen, hat nun auch Licht, normale V-Brakes, Schutzblech und zum Glück keinen  Gepäckträger


----------



## MCTryal (17. August 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> ja Danke, habe ein Bild vom Diamant 214 , Modell 2014 nun gesehen
> denke darauf wird es hinauslaufen, hat nun auch Licht, normale V-Brakes, Schutzblech und zum Glück keinen  Gepäckträger



Hast du einen Link zum 214?


----------



## Southbike (17. August 2013)

http://www.fahrrad24.com/fahrraeder/citybikes/2008/diamant-24/7-2014

Diamant 247, nicht 214


----------



## Aragamii (23. August 2013)

Eigenbau auf beinahe beliebiger Basis:
# alter MTB-(Stahl)-Rahmen mit Renngeometrie - hier WHEELER Comp Line 7000
# Nexus Inter-8 premium
# Hebie ChainGlider
# Rollerbrakes
# Nabendymano
... seit 3 Jahren komplett wartungsfrei täglich durch Winter und Sommer


----------



## BigJohn (24. August 2013)

Wie wird die Kette gespannt?


----------



## Aragamii (25. August 2013)

Gute Frage! Die Kette wird nicht gespannt im herkömmlichen Sinne.
Beim Aufbau wir eine Kombination aus Kettellänge, Größe des vorderen Kettenblattes und hinteren Ritzels ermittelt, bei der die Kette korrekte Spannung hat. Das paßt dann bei dem konkreten Rahmen immer.

(In der Praxis habe ich auf Verdacht drei Ritzel besorgt - 17,18 und 19 Zähne glaube ich. Sie sind sehr billig. Der erste (19?) hat glücklicherweise gleich gepaßt zu der besorgten Kurbel und normaler Kette. Ansonsten hätte man noch mit vorderem Blatt speilen können wie auch eine Single-Speed-Kette nehmen, wo quasi halbe Gleider rausnehmbar sind.)


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2013)

Und mit der Längung der Kette gibts keine Probleme?


----------



## Aragamii (26. August 2013)

bisher (3 Jahre, schätzungsweise 5-10 Tkm) überheupt keine Probleme.

Schätze mal es liegt daran daß:

# die Kette (einfache Shimano HG-50) immer mit idealer Kettenlinie läuft
# die Kette durch Hebie ChainGlieder immer optimal geschmiert (Hanseline Kettenfett) und sauber ist


----------



## HeldDerNation (28. August 2013)

Da kommt scheinbar auch was interessantes!

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/urban.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. August 2013)

Die Hippster wird es freuen?


----------



## MCTryal (28. August 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Hippster wird es freuen?



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## swoosh (28. August 2013)

Mir gefällt das Urban-Ding. Aber der Preis...sieht nicht billg aus. Und der Diebstallschutz, naja, den gibts doch noch nirgends oder?

Eine der wichtigsten Eigenschaften für ein Stadtbike ist meiner Meinung nach, dass ein Diebstall mich nicht in den Ruin treibt. Ich will nicht immer hoffen müssen, dass nach dem Einkauf oder dem Training das Bike noch da steht.


----------



## Southbike (28. August 2013)

das Canyon sieht schon scharf aus, wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz billig sein - und gerade das ist bei einem Stadtbike das Problem - wegen Diebstahl

und dies ist ein Concept Bike, soweit ich es versteht - ob dies dann mal in die Serie geht eine andere Sache.
Canyon hat auch schon andere Concept Bikes vorgestellt, welche nie in Serie gingen.


----------



## lukas1702 (6. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe mir auch mein erstes Fahrrad bestellt, hauptsächlich für den Weg bis zur Arbeit (ca. 9 km eine Strecke).
Versandbestätigung heute morgen per Email erhalten, ich kann es kaum noch erwarten!!! 
Was haltet ihr von dem Rad??








Danke für die Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Cyborg (6. September 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> das Canyon sieht schon scharf aus


Irgendwo habe ich schon ähnlichen Graus gesehen. 








lukas1702 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen!



Wartungsarm?


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2013)

Haben die auf der Eurobike erklärt, was der Unfug mit dem integrierten Vorbau soll?


----------



## AverageJoe (7. September 2013)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?




Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass "die Hipster" als Zielgruppe für das Canyon relevant sind. Zumindest hier in Berlin sehe ich auf einem solchen Design-Statussymbol eher gut verdienende Mittelstands-oder UpperClass-Vatis, die beim Familienausflug am Wochenende zeigen müssen wie "urban" und sportlich sie (immer noch) sind.....

Gruß Joe


----------



## Nico Laus (8. September 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Wartungsarm?



Also ich finde das Cube für den angedachten Einsatzzweck richtig gut! Was siehst du daran als wartungsaufwändig? Gerade Bikes, die nur auf der Straße bewegt werden haben doch so gut wie nie was. Alle x-tausend km eine Kette oder Bremsbeläge wechseln und die Schaltung etwas nachstellen. Das wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukas1702 (9. September 2013)

danke für deine Meinung, Nico.

Ich denke ich brauche nur noch nen Sattel, der n bisschen weicher ist. Bin am Samstag die erste Runde gefahren, mein Gott is das dingen leicht!  (Steck-)Schutzbleche noch und ne Funzel, schon is komplett das dingen


----------



## BigJohn (9. September 2013)

Sehe ich auch so, höchstens der Kojak könnte im Alltag etwas "dünnhäutig" und ungeeignet für schlechtes Wetter sein.


----------



## lukas1702 (10. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, höchstens der Kojak könnte im Alltag etwas "dünnhäutig" und ungeeignet für schlechtes Wetter sein.


 wenn ich andere Reifen haben will, reicht es dann wenn ich mir andere Mäntel kaufe? Dann kann ich zum Winter quasi die Winterbereifung aufziehen  Oder lieber nen komplett neuen Satz Laufräder mit Mäntel?


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Was siehst du daran als wartungsaufwändig?


Sehe ich als Einziger eine Kettenschaltung und Felgenbremsen?


----------



## BigJohn (10. September 2013)

Du hast recht, eine Kettenschaltung ist im Alltag nicht fahrbar...


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

Fahrbar ist die  Kettenschaltung schon, aber eben nicht wartungsarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (10. September 2013)

Mhmm, also da ist ne Ultegra dran. Ich hab die an meinem Rennrad und die Schaltung empfinde ich nicht wirklich als wartungsintensiv. Im Frühjahr stell ich die Schaltung komplett ein und kann dann eigentlich durchfahren bis zum Wintereinbruch. Kette muss natürlich geschmiert werden genauso wie die Schaltung mal ein wenig gereinigt und Balistol abbekommt.

An nem Stadtrad würde ich aber trotzdem lieber ne Nabenschaltung haben (oder eben wie ich es aktuell machen - Singlespeed).

Gruß!


----------



## MucPaul (11. September 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> ja Danke, habe ein Bild vom Diamant 214 , Modell 2014 nun gesehen
> denke darauf wird es hinauslaufen, hat nun auch Licht, normale V-Brakes, Schutzblech und zum Glück keinen  Gepäckträger



Meins ist das Diamant 247 Saphire Deluxe von Trek. Also auch V-Brakes, Gepäckträger etc. Bin da bei ca. 15kg. Und das ist für mich sackschwer 

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch ein geniales Trek 750 MetroTrack aus Reynolds Stahl. Wog knapp 12.4kg mit Pedalen. Ein geniales Teil. Ich Schussel habe es verkauft.

Gates Antrieb ist für ein Fahrrad leider totaler Blödsinn, auch wenn es unlogisch klingt. Aber wegen der extremen Toleranzen muss der Rahmen extrem verwindungssteif sein, damit der Riemen nicht abspringt oder kaputt geht. Und daher ist der Rahmen sackschwer.
Wer mal im Wiegetritt und Kette fährt, sieht wie sich Stahl und Alurahmen verbiegen und federn. Beim Gates darf er das nicht.


Wenn Du wirklich ein feines, superleichtes Stadtrad haben willst, dann lieber ein Speedbike auf Basis eines leichten (Steel) Rennrads.


----------



## BigJohn (11. September 2013)

Deine Argumentation hat ja durchaus Hand und Fuß. Es wundert mich, dass man sonst so wenig in der Richtung ließt. Ich habe mich ja auch an Nabenschaltungen versucht, bevorzuge aber doch ne Kettenschaltung. Mit einem Kettenblatt ist da auch nicht viel zu warten.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. September 2013)

Schade, dass aus der Übersicht ein Unterhaltungsthread geworden ist.

Wenn man sich ein solches Bike kaufen will, kann man doch in einem extra Thread die Kandidaten von hier rüberziehen und dann vergleichen und nach anderen Alternativen fragen. 
So bliebe dieser Thread hier sauber und das, was er ist, eine prima Übersicht!


----------



## pistensau3000 (11. September 2013)

@FlowinFlo danke, ich seh das genau so. aus dem Grund hab ich den Thread auch erstellt.
Bitte wieder vermehrt den Übersicht Gedanken verfolgen:

Van Nickolas - YUKON ROHLOFF

UVP: 3516
Gewicht: ...?
- Titanrahmen
- Rohloff Nachenschaltung
- Zahnriemen






Natürlich sind auch gern günstigere Modelle in dem Stil willkommen. bitte wenns geht aber ohne klassische Schaltung


----------



## Manson-007 (13. September 2013)

Saugeiles Rad, aber die Carbon-Gabel ist völlig daneben für den Alltagszweck, weil sie zu steif ist. Dafür sieht sie extrem gut aus


----------



## MucPaul (13. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Saugeiles Rad, aber die Carbon-Gabel ist völlig daneben für den Alltagszweck, weil sie zu steif ist. Dafür sieht sie extrem gut aus



Würde ich nicht sagen. Mein Kumpel hat sich das Cannondale Quick CX gekauft, was fast dem Bike im Bild entspricht. Mit der Carbongabel macht das Dingens richtig viel Spaß, weil das Bike nur 11kg hat. 

Allerdings fährt er damit im Sommer täglich in die Arbeit und schließt es im Werkschutz bewachten Radlager in der umzäunten Firma ab.
In der Stadt müßte man es mit mehreren Bügelschlösser sichern.


----------



## Manson-007 (13. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen. Mein Kumpel hat sich das Cannondale Quick CX gekauft, was fast dem Bike im Bild entspricht. Mit der Carbongabel macht das Dingens richtig viel Spaß, weil das Bike nur 11kg hat.
> 
> Allerdings fährt er damit im Sommer täglich in die Arbeit und schließt es im Werkschutz bewachten Radlager in der umzäunten Firma ab.
> In der Stadt müßte man es mit mehreren Bügelschlösser sichern.



Ja gut, da wird jeder wohl etwas anders empfinden. 
Ich persönlich und ein paar von den jungen Fahrradkuriere, mit den ich gelegentlich mal ein Kaffee trinke, empfinden sie eindeutig als zu steif und daher unbequem.
Eine Stahlgabel federt schon viel besser, keine Ahnung wie die Titan-Gabeln sich verhalten.


----------



## MucPaul (13. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Ein Stahlgabel federt schon viel besser, keine Ahnung wie die Titan-Gabeln sich verhalten.



Oje, da hast Du in ein Wespennest gestochen. 
Ich habe vorletztens mein uraltes Trek 750 (Reynolds Stahl und Stahlgabel) verkauft, weil es fast ein Jahrzehnt im Keller verstaubte. Kurz, bevor der Käufer kam, bin ich mal ein Runde gefahren, was mir fast Tränen in die Augen trieb. Ein komfortableres und angenehmeres Bike bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren! 
...und nun isses verkauft. 

Ich werd' mir wohl auf eBay ein filigranes Stahlrennrad für die City suchen. Aber die guten Oldie Dinger sind ja mittlerweile richtig sackteuer.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. September 2013)

Vielen Dank, dass ihr euch an die Bitte haltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (15. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Meins ist das Diamant 247 Saphire Deluxe von Trek. Also auch V-Brakes, Gepäckträger etc. Bin da bei ca. 15kg. Und das ist für mich sackschwer
> 
> Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch ein geniales Trek 750 MetroTrack aus Reynolds Stahl. Wog knapp 12.4kg mit Pedalen. Ein geniales Teil. Ich Schussel habe es verkauft.
> 
> ...



DANKE fuer deine Ausfuehrungen
ich denke bei einer Budgetgrenze von 800 Euro und Schutzblech, Licht, Starrgabel und 8Gang werden die meisten Raeder an die 15 kg kommen
KETTEN bzw Hosenschutz soll es auch noch haben


----------



## Wayn0r (27. September 2013)

U.a. dem BMC AC01 scheint es egal zu sein dass RÃ¤der mit Carbon-Riemen sackschwer zu sein haben - ist aber leider auch nicht ganz gÃ¼nstig:

+ 10,7kg (Alfine 8)
+ Alfine 11 Di2 / Alfine 11 / Alfine 8 mÃ¶glich, auÃerdem auch mit Kettenschaltung erhÃ¤ltlich
0 Riemen-Antrieb
- 1599â¬ (Alfine 8)


Das Diamant 247 hat mittlerweile Ã¼brigens keine Rollenbremsen mehr, sondern V-Brakes - und aus mir unerfindlichen GrÃ¼nden auch keine Aufnahmen fÃ¼r Scheibenbremsen zum NachrÃ¼sten! 

(Evtl. kann das jemand inklusive aktuellem Foto im Beitrag auf Seite 1 aktualisieren, und das aktuelle BMC hinzufÃ¼gen? Dann hÃ¤tte man die Ãbersicht schÃ¶n beisammen und kÃ¶nnte hier evtl. trotzdem mal einen Kommentar zu dem ein oder anderen Rad reinschreiben?!)


----------



## MucPaul (29. September 2013)

Wayn0r schrieb:


> U.a. dem BMC AC01 scheint es egal zu sein dass RÃ¤der mit Carbon-Riemen sackschwer zu sein haben - ist aber leider auch nicht ganz gÃ¼nstig:
> 
> + 10,7kg (Alfine 8)
> + Alfine 11 Di2 / Alfine 11 / Alfine 8 mÃ¶glich, auÃerdem auch mit Kettenschaltung erhÃ¤ltlich
> ...



Also ich habe bei meinem noch mal geschaut. Angeblich hat das laut Hersteller 13.9kg, mit ALfine 8, Magura HS33, GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger, Licht etc. Ok, mein Fehler. Wenn man die ganze Zeit mit leichten RennrÃ¤dern hantiert, kommen einem 14kg wie geschweisste Wasserrohre vor. 
Mein negatives Urteil zu dem Gates Antrieb muss ich auch zurÃ¼ck nehmen. Bei mir war das unzuverlÃ¤ssig, weil sich herausstellte, daÃ die Arretierschraube an der Achse (vom Radservice) Ã¼berdreht war und deshalb nicht richtig hielt, weshalb die Riemenspannung bei mir nur Zufall war. Als Laie erkennt man das aber nicht, wenn man bisher nur mit Shimano zu tun hatte.
*
Jedoch:* Ein Urban Bike ohne Schutzblech ist wie ein Auto ohne Windschutzscheibe. Nutzlos! Das BMC oder ein Cannondale Bad Boy sehen nur im Katalog gut aus. Sind aber praxisfern.
Es kommt immer der Tag, an dem man mit feiner Kleidung unterwegs ist und man tritt aus dem Office auf eine regennasse StraÃe raus. Dann die Wahl: entweder U-Bahn oder Kleiderreinigung. 
Auch auf meinem City-Speedbike habe ich extra superleichte Schutzbleche montiert. Wiegt kaum was, bringt aber extrem viel.

Die Scheibenbremsen bei Urban Bikes haben sich wohl nicht durchgesetzt. Sind schwer, teuer und fÃ¼r die Stadt eigentlich overkill. V-Brakes sind da unschlagbar.

Rollenbremsen? Ich glaube, das war nur ein Gimmick von Shimano. Ich hatte die mal ausprobiert. Erinnerten mich an mein (Gott hab' es selig) Motobecane von 1982 mit Stahlfelgen und Weinmann Quietschbremsen. Vollbremsung hiess bei Regen 20m Bremsweg.


----------



## sramx9 (29. September 2013)

Um mal meinen Senf dazu zu tun.
ich habe seit 1.2012 ein Focus Planet als Stadtschla.pe
Da es das 26er nur mit Kettenschaltung gab, habe ich auf Nabe halt verzichtet.
Starrgabel und Tektro Scheibenbremsen hatte es schon. 
Kamen also nur noch Schutzbleche dran.

Da ich nur das Notwendigste haben wollte, wurde Umwerfer samt Hebel und kleinem KB demontiert.
Die Bremsen waren gerade wegen der Wartungsarmut ein "must-have"
Schaltung macht auch keine Probleme.
Die montierten Schwalbe Kojak sahen super aus und liefen auch super - aber Pannenanfällig hoch 3.
Flogen nach 1-2 Monaten runter. Trotz Gewicht kamen Marathon unplattbar drauf.
Bei 3.000km nicht einen Platten.
Hier Bild 




Für ein Bild mit den originalen Kojaks nach Focus Planet 6.0 googeln. Möchte keine fremden Bilder benutzen.


----------



## MucPaul (29. September 2013)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Um mal meinen Senf dazu zu tun.
> ich habe seit 1.2012 ein Focus Planet als Stadtschla.pe
> Da es das 26er nur mit Kettenschaltung gab, habe ich auf Nabe halt verzichtet.
> Starrgabel und Tektro Scheibenbremsen hatte es schon.
> ...



Hast Du das Focus Planet mit den coolen blauen Kojaks?

Die Marathon Unplattbar sind aber sackschwer!!
An Deiner Stelle hätte ich Marathon Supreme oder Specialized Armadillos genommen. Dieses Vectran Zeugs da drin ist wirklich unglaublich leicht und stichfest. Besser als das Gummizeugs.


----------



## BigJohn (29. September 2013)

Ich dachte das hier sollte kein Diskussionsthread sein???


----------



## Wayn0r (29. September 2013)

Hab mal den passenden Diskussions-Thread aufgemacht. Vielleicht funktioniert das ja so.


----------



## pistensau3000 (30. September 2013)

@Wayn0r vielen Dank für den Laber-Thread vorstoß!
bitte haltet Euch dran, und postet auch zukünftig freißig entsprechende Räder.
falls noch einige hinzu kommen, und ich im Herbst mal Zeit habe, werde ich den Vorschlag von dir aufnehmen und den ersten Post aufblasen.

jetzt gehrt erst mal auf ligurien


----------



## Wayn0r (4. Oktober 2013)

Da offenbar einige vor Felgenbremsen nicht zurÃ¼ckschrecken und es preislich ganz interessant ist:

Giant Escape N8

+599â¬
+Nexus-8
-V-Brakes

Gewicht gibt heute ja leider keiner mehr an, fÃ¼r das Modell mit Kettenschaltung las ich aber irgendwo 10,5kg - demnach wÃ¤re das Escape N8 mutmaÃlich irgendwo bei ~12kg.

Im Laber-Thread werden noch ein paar andere erwÃ¤hnt die dem Schema dieses Threads aber nicht mehr so ganz entsprechen - keine Ahnung ob man die hier trotzdem irgendwie getrennt mit auffÃ¼hren will, oder an RÃ¤dern ohne Nabenschaltung bzw. Scheibenbremsen Interessierte sich halt einfach auch den anderen Thread mal anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pistensau3000 (16. November 2013)

GT - Meatball
UVP: 649 â¬
10,5 kg
Sram Automatix 2-Gang Nabe (mit RÃ¼cktrittbremse)


----------



## Scottie0815 (18. November 2013)

Mein 20010er Scott Sub 10, 2012 für schlappe 600 Euro beim Händler geschossen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mein MTB- Hinterrad zentrieren lassen. Meine Freundin hat schön sparsam geschaut als ich mit nem neuen Bike wieder beim Auto stand. 

Der Gepäckträger is normalerweise ab, den hatte ich für ne kleine Tour montiert. Die Alfine 8 wurde, nachdem sie nach 1000km in die Knie ging, durch ne Rohloff ersetzt, die Sport Contact 2 mußten nem Satz Schwalbe Smart Sam weichen und mittlerweile is auch ne weiße LightSkin- Sattelstüze montiert. Mit der Kiste fahre ich mittlerweile fast alles, ob Arbeitsweg, Touren oder auch zum Gegend erkunden die Forstautobahnen im Schwarzwald. Hab noch nie so ein vielseitiges Bike gehabt. Taugt sogar für die große Tour, wie ich diesen Sommer getestet habe.


----------



## o_0 (15. Januar 2014)

Hey, hab das Scott SUB 20 2010 in XL.
Überzeugt mich vor allem von der Sitzposition, die angenehm aufrecht ist.





Aber mit Nabenschaltung wäre es noch mal deutlich besser!
Weiß jemand eventuell von einem ähnlich gutem Angebot wie Scottie0815?
Wäre auch an gebrauchten Rädern interessiert!

Beste Grüße


----------



## MucPaul (1. Mai 2014)

Scottie0815 schrieb:


> Mein 20010er Scott Sub 10, 2012 für schlappe 600 Euro beim Händler geschossen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mein MTB- Hinterrad zentrieren lassen. Meine Freundin hat schön sparsam geschaut als ich mit nem neuen Bike wieder beim Auto stand.
> 
> Der Gepäckträger is normalerweise ab, den hatte ich für ne kleine Tour montiert. Die Alfine 8 wurde, nachdem sie nach 1000km in die Knie ging, durch ne Rohloff ersetzt, die Sport Contact 2 mußten nem Satz Schwalbe Smart Sam weichen und mittlerweile is auch ne weiße LightSkin- Sattelstüze montiert. Mit der Kiste fahre ich mittlerweile fast alles, ob Arbeitsweg, Touren oder auch zum Gegend erkunden die Forstautobahnen im Schwarzwald. Hab noch nie so ein vielseitiges Bike gehabt. Taugt sogar für die große Tour, wie ich diesen Sommer getestet habe.



Sehr stylisch, das Radl.
Und vor allem Erinnerungen an die "Heimat", da ich ja ins Münchner Exil gezogen bin.


----------



## Scottie0815 (11. Mai 2014)

Um auf deine Frage zu antworten: Hab mir dieses und voriges Jahr nen kompletten Satz weisse Ortliebs zusammengekauft und bin damit zufrieden. Funktionalität toll und was den Dreck angeht: abwischen und fertig aus. Allerdings benutze ich sie nicht täglich und bei den Touren hatte ich immer Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## MucPaul (13. Mai 2014)

Scottie0815 schrieb:


> Um auf deine Frage zu antworten: Hab mir dieses und voriges Jahr nen kompletten Satz weisse Ortliebs zusammengekauft und bin damit zufrieden. Funktionalität toll und was den Dreck angeht: abwischen und fertig aus. Allerdings benutze ich sie nicht täglich und bei den Touren hatte ich immer Glück mit dem Wetter.



Die weissen Ortlieb passen natürlich super zu Deinem Bike.
Mein Bike ist grau-grün mit Schwarz. Mit den schwarzen Taschen sieht das auch super aus. Oben quer nehme ich dann irgendwann vielleicht doch dann eine leuchtendbunte, vielleicht Limone-Grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. April 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt dieses Rad für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit geholt

Ghost Panamao C7:
UVP: 1499€
Gewicht: 15,2kg
Schaltung: Alfine 11
Antrieb: Kette (mit Chainglider)


----------



## talybont (1. April 2015)

meine Sorglosvariante:


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. April 2015)

Teilweise sehr durchgestylte Räder hier - aber fast alle haben diesen unsäglichen "Hosenschutzring" vorm Kettenblatt.
Leute, ihr wollt doch cool sein!


----------



## Milan0 (3. April 2015)

Ich muss sagen der Chainglider hat sich voll bewährt. Bin das Bike den Winter durch in die Arbeit gefahren, bei jedem Wetter.
Die Kette hat nicht mal ansatzweise Rost oder ist verschlissen!


----------



## svenso (3. April 2015)

Wie aufwendig ist denn der Ausbau einer Alfine Nabe hinten? Ich wollte mir eventuell eine 8fach in mein umgebautes Stadt-MTB einbauen (mit Kettenspanner dann), aber irgendwie habe ich ein wenig bammel, dass ich auf Touren nen Platten bekomme und der Ein und Ausbau ne Frickelei wird. Bei meinem jetzigem 1x10fach ist das ja mehr als easy.


----------



## Milan0 (3. April 2015)

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt das Rad noch nicht aussen. Aber aufwendiger als bei einer Kettenschaltung allemal.


----------



## MucPaul (9. April 2015)

svenso schrieb:


> Wie aufwendig ist denn der Ausbau einer Alfine Nabe hinten? Ich wollte mir eventuell eine 8fach in mein umgebautes Stadt-MTB einbauen (mit Kettenspanner dann), aber irgendwie habe ich ein wenig bammel, dass ich auf Touren nen Platten bekomme und der Ein und Ausbau ne Frickelei wird. Bei meinem jetzigem 1x10fach ist das ja mehr als easy.



Easy. 
Schaltungszug neben der Nabe aushängen (siehe Youtube). Achsenschraube aufdrehen und Rad nach unten rausfallen lassen.
Zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## JohVir (27. Juli 2015)

Echt nette Räder hier. Ich baue mir auch gerade ein "cleanes" Bike für den Arbeitsweg auf.
Mein BadBoy musste weichen wegen Lust auf was neues. Um das Budget niedrig zu halten wirds eines mit Kette werden und 1x10.
Bilder folgen sobald es aufgebaut ist. Warte aktuell noch auf den Rahmen.

Edit:
Fertig ist es:


----------



## Toni_Wolf (12. November 2015)

Hab mir ein Tout Terrain Metropolitan für den Weg zur Arbeit zugelegt.
Mit Carbon Drive Riemenantrieb und 11-Gang Alfine Nabenschaltung.
Bin damit jetzt ein gutes Jahr unterwegs Sommer wie Winter und bin immer noch begeistert. 

Geht auch mal für eine längere Reise








You can't buy happiness but you can buy a bike and that's pretty close


----------



## fideldidel (19. November 2015)

Hallo ich hatte mir für den Weg zur Arbeit das hier gebaut und biete es hier im Bikemarkt an, da sich meine Bedingungen geändert haben. 
Schon in Winterausstattung ;-)

Specialized S-Works-Rahmen in M

Kinesis Starrgabel 440er Einbaulänge zum Erhalt der Geometrie

Mavic Cross-Ride Systemlaufradsatz 26" mit Industrielagern und Messerspeichen

XT-Kurbel in Schwarz

XT Schaltung 9-fach komplett (Umwerfer, Schaltwerk und Schalter)

Shimano BR-M615 Bremsen mit vorne 205 und hinten 180er Scheiben

Tune Steuersatz (!!!)

Kette ebenfalls XT Qualität

Kassette SLX

Ritchey Classic Sattel in braun

Ritchey Ledergriffe braun

Neue Continental Winter Contact Reifen (75€ !!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. August 2016)

Stevens P-Capro











http://www.stevensbikes.de/2016/index.php?bik_id=270&cou=DE&lang=de_DE

Interessanter Ansatz, aber für 3000€ UVP wäre noch "etwas" viel Arbeit/Geld in das Rad zu stecken


----------



## baerst5 (1. September 2016)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Um mal meinen Senf dazu zu tun.
> ich habe seit 1.2012 ein Focus Planet als Stadtschla.pe
> Da es das 26er nur mit Kettenschaltung gab, habe ich auf Nabe halt verzichtet.
> Starrgabel und Tektro Scheibenbremsen hatte es schon.
> ...



So sieht das Urban Planet in natura aus:


----------



## sramx9 (1. September 2016)

So sieht meines auch noch - fast - aus....
Halt mit Schutzblechen und Licht ( MUSS beim Alltagsbike )
Dann diese Drecks-Kojak runter und bleischwere Schwalbe unplattbar drauf:  die ersten 1...200km 5? Platten - die nächsten 6.400 = 0
Und ..nach einer Woche habe ich Umwerfer und Kettenblatt demontiert.
Bremsen nicht mal geartet. Beläge noch top...OK hier im flachen Land kein Probelem


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2016)

sramx9 schrieb:


> So sieht meines auch noch - fast - aus....
> Halt mit Schutzblechen und Licht ( MUSS bei der Alltagsbike )
> Dann diese Drecks-Kojak runter und bleischwere Schwalbe unplattbar drauf:  die ersten 1...200km 5? Platten - die nächsten 6.400 = 0
> Und ..nach einer Woche habe ich Umwerfer und Kettenblatt demontiert.
> Bremsen nicht mal geartet. Beläge noch top...OK hier im flachen Land kein Probelem


Hast du die Kojaks zufällig noch?


----------



## sramx9 (1. September 2016)

Nee...die sind lange weg.


----------



## baerst5 (2. September 2016)

Bei mir ist das ein Schönwetter-Bike. Auf der Straße rollt es ziemlich gut und einen Defekt hatte ich mit den Reifen noch nicht. Für eine Drei-Tages-Tour letzte Woche kamen Laufräder vom MTB dran, wegen der Schotter- und Waldwege. Die Achse musste ich dazu ein wenig nach hinten versetzen, wegen der Reifenbreite. Meines Wissens kann man in diesem Rahmen auch 28 Zoll LR fahren.
Einzige Änderungen zum Zustand auf dem Foto: den allzu geraden Lenker habe ich inzwischen getauscht und einen Gepäckträger montiert.
Was noch wegkommt ist der Sattel. Drei Tage hält man es darauf kaum aus.


----------



## JKHalle (20. Januar 2019)

Ein Stadtrad nutzt jeder anders. Für Regenwetter habe ich ein älteres Bike. Normal brauche ich ein schnelles Rad für wendiges fahren und schnelles beschleunigen. Keine Schutzbleche, kein Gepäckträger und leicht soll es sein. Wartungsarm soll es auch sein. Seit 1994 fahre ich Riemen. Anfangs den Conti Riemen und inzwischen auch den Gates CDX Riemen. Am liebsten ist mir die Verbindung eines Riemen mit einer Rohloff Schaltung. Für die Stadt reicht aber eine 8 Gang oder 11 Gang Schaltung vollkommen aus.


----------



## baerst5 (22. Januar 2019)

Wow, nach 2 Jahren geht es hier weiter ...


----------



## MLOutlaw (25. Januar 2019)

Na dann nach zwei Jahren mal neue Bilder
Salsa Marrakesh 2018 XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

